# Karl doesn't think Bogut is fully recovered



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Nuggets coach George Karl said teams know that Bogut struggles with his right-handed shot after the serious injury he suffered to his right hand and right elbow last season.
> 
> "I said before the game I don't think his arm is 100%," Karl said. "I know he's had a tough injury, and I think he's a marvelous player that needs to regain his health a little bit to get his offensive edge back.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/116444294.html


----------

